# Japanese Classic Car Show



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

This past weekend I attended the 6th Annual Japanese Classic Car Show, otherwise known as JCCS. This was my 5th time attending this show and I was glad it was back at it's original Queen Mary location. The weather was just magnificent for this event, sunny but not hot.

As usual for JCCS there where dozens of beautiful Japanese classics that had somehow avoided being eaten by the silk worms cousin, the tin-worm. There where plenty of USDM and JDM examples of Japanese tin to be found. If you like stock original examples, perfectly restored, or modified Japanese cars this was the place to be. It's amazing the type of cars that show up every year for this show. You see some obscure cars and some cars that you couldn't sneeze without seeing that have all but disappeared, long ago having been reclaimed by mother earth.

I hope you guys enjoy the picture selection from this weekend. I'm only including a few highlights from the 500 pictures available at CNCpics.com


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

Remember if you want to see the full gallery go over to Cncpics.com. You can also join us on Facebook if you want to keep up with our latest updates.

Thanks,

-Leo


----------

